# Lights: On or Off



## Edge (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you prefer the lights on or off? My wife likes them off but I prefer them on.


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Apr 14, 2011)

My H likes the lights on too, and I usually prefer them off. 

So, we compromise. Sometimes they're on, sometimes they're off. When they're on, they tend to be soft (small lamp on the dresser or candles.) Well, like I tell him -- "I ain't 20 anymore!!" Of course, his response is "neither is he"!

That made me realize that it's actually been a long time since we've had time during the daylight to do anything fun -- the only time we would have for that is during the weekend and we can't seem to shake free of the kids and all the other stuff we have to do then. Hmmm.... I might have to try and make that a priority. 

~ Red


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

On


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Preferably some light on... Anything from full-on afternoon sunlight to candles.

Coming from a guy... Yes, our 40+ year old bodies ain't the same as they used to be, but they're OUR bodies! And they're not likely to look much better in the future, so enjoy them while you can! 

C


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I like the daylight more than fluorescent light. Natural light = awesome. You can see everything


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously, it never occurred to me to turn the lights off...I don't think I'd prefer it, though.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sometimes we have sex during the day, do we need the lights to be on? 

I need it dark because I cum faster!


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

Our compromise was a strobe light!


----------



## HoopsFan (Jan 13, 2011)

joelmacdad said:


> Our compromise was a strobe light!


that's better than a flashlight


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

HoopsFan said:


> that's better than a flashlight


absolutely on. i like to see what im getting into


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I like both-it doesn't matter for me.
I do like them on so I can see my Beautiful wife though............


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

HoopsFan said:


> that's better than a flashlight


Interesting ideas... I've got a running head-lamp... I could try that next time the idea of lights out sex comes up. See how that goes over.

C


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

when i first got married my wife would say turn the lights off there shining in my eyes.

but a dimmer switch solved that.
evey bedroom should have a dimmer much easier than candles and not fire hazard.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Fordsvt said:


> I like both-it doesn't matter for me.
> I do like them on so I can see my Beautiful wife though............


Awwwwww


----------



## Edge (Mar 30, 2011)

Fordsvt - I agree. I love being able to see my wife completely. Not hidden by darkness but there for me to feast my eyes upon.


----------



## HoopsFan (Jan 13, 2011)

PBear said:


> Interesting ideas... I've got a running head-lamp... I could try that next time the idea of lights out sex comes up. See how that goes over.
> 
> C


LOL, LOL. like the head lamp that miners use? Great idea. While you're at it, how about wearing a tool belt for your accessories? I'm starting to picture one of the Village People for some reason.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Doesn't matter but they are mostly off. Vanilla sex what can I say...


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

On.....as a generality, I think you will find that most guys get turned on by the visual...if that wasn't the case, there would be little market for porn...and the reverse is true--if women were more visual there would be more women consuming porn

I know my wife enjoys the feelings of closeness, connection and love. I do too but damn I love to see her. Let's face it, I and most guys like looking at our wives nekkid--it's a big turn on


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I preferred the dark for 19 yrs of my marraige - he wanted the light but also wanted me to feel comfortable, so when there was some light, I wanted a cover or a sheet. Silly I know! Now I have finally come out of the darkness.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I preferred the dark for 19 yrs of my marraige - he wanted the light but also wanted me to feel comfortable, so when there was some light, I wanted a cover or a sheet. Silly I know! Now I have finally come out of the darkness.


SA,

I want it dark for a totally different reason! 

When it is dark, it helps me form images in my mind! 

My husband knows that, sometimes he helps me block the day light! 

Funny me!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I prefer off he would like them on. We compromise with very low light. I find it hard to orgasm in the light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> I prefer off he would like them on. We compromise with very low light. I find it hard to orgasm in the light.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think some women can be easily distracted during sex! In order for us to focus on sex, we can't have other kinds of distraction! I have to close my eyes too! If I open my eyes, it is almost impossible for me to orgasm!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have to concentrate too. If I let my mind wonder I almost get there but can't get over the hump. I don't think I have ever had an orgasm in daylight. I wonder why it is so difficult for so many women to orgasm. I thought it was just me but it seems to be common. . Why were we not made like men, reliable fast orgasms. Seems to make sense that members of the same species would have matching physiology. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> I have to concentrate too. If I let my mind wonder I almost get there but can't get over the hump. I don't think I have ever had an orgasm in daylight. I wonder why it is so difficult for so many women to orgasm. I thought it was just me but it seems to be common. . Why were we not made like men, reliable fast orgasms. Seems to make sense that members of the same species would have matching physiology. .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If we were made like men, having that much male hormone, then a lot of men won't be this frustrated anymore! 

But if men could understand better about women, then they would be more understanding and affectionate! 

I think women need constant flirtation! It is easy for men to become horny, they don't need much stimulation, just look at their morning erection! We can't be like this! We don't have morning erection! 

In order for us to enjoy sex, we need our men to be giving emotional love constantly!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> I think women need constant flirtation! It is easy for men to become horny, they don't need much stimulation, just look at their morning erection! We can't be like this! We don't have morning erection!


Speak for yourself GP, If I had a member, it would probably be erect all day. Ha ha My husband needs more stimulation than me. I wish it wasn't so! Sometimes it is frustrating to have this cougar mindset beings his Test is declining little by little every year. I wish he was younger than me, then we would be perfectly matched sexually. 

It is not so bad now, but for a time, oh words can not describe , I was climbing the walls.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If I had a vagina I would never leave the house.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Speak for yourself GP, If I had a member, it would probably be erect all day. Ha ha
> 
> It is not so bad now, but for a time, oh words can not describe , I was climbing the walls.


:rofl::rofl:

I hear you, SA! I told my husband the exact same thing last month...aren't men supposed to go the hospital for an erection lasting longer than 4 hours? I told my husband if I were a man, I'd be in serious trouble 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Me: Good grief, is this what it's like to be a 17 year old guy? 

Husband: No, Babe. Even I wasn't this crazy in high school...it's just you.

Me: I'm worried, I think I have an addiction.

Husband: Maybe. But it's okay!

--------------------------------------

I think my hormones have leveled out now, but for awhile there, I was actually worried


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SA,

MGirl,

You girls are horny creatures! :smthumbup:

Count me in!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> If I had a vagina I would never leave the house.


:smthumbup: got that right, or if i was double-jointed in the back


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> If we were made like men, having that much male hormone, then a lot of men won't be this frustrated anymore!
> 
> But if men could understand better about women, then they would be more understanding and affectionate!
> 
> ...


I agree. I think flirtation, and loving caring non sexual and sexual touches are needed and help a woman become very horny.


Runs like Dog said:


> If I had a vagina I would never leave the house.


Some days it makes me very late.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> :smthumbup: got that right, or if i was double-jointed in the back


You have Syrum!

She is a lovely and sweet lady!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> You have Syrum!
> 
> She is a lovely and sweet lady!


yes, i do :smthumbup:
but, she lives 9000 miles away 

and yes she is 

but i cant wait to see her so we can leave the lights on lots and often ray:


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Edge said:


> Fordsvt - I agree. I love being able to see my wife completely. Not hidden by darkness but there for me to feast my eyes upon.


Exactly...why hide in the dark?
Men are very visual creatures by nature.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

We'll all know when 2nd T!me and Syrum are together......no posts from them....cos they'll be too busy discussing whether to have the lights on or off!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

jezza said:


> We'll all know when 2nd T!me and Syrum are together......no posts from them....cos they'll be too busy discussing whether to have the lights on or off!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

We both like to see each other. Candles or soft lighting are the norm (that, is when it's dark outside!).


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

jezza said:


> We'll all know when 2nd T!me and Syrum are together......no posts from them....cos they'll be too busy discussing whether to have the lights on or off!


:lol:

hey, im willing to compromise.
im getting me one of those miners hats previously mentioned 
might be useful for some new role play games too :smthumbup:


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

jezza said:


> We'll all know when 2nd T!me and Syrum are together......no posts from them....cos they'll be too busy discussing whether to have the lights on or off!


Candles.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Candles are a perfect compromise. WILL try this soon!


----------

